# canada gun registration



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

is there a form i can print out, or can i do it online? or what do i need to do before i go up there? I am going in a few weeks so any help would be great!! Is there any other tips i should know, its my first time making the trip.


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

ya man go to google and type in canada gun registration and it will give you the link. Its a pfd file. Open it and print it out. It explains exactly how to do it all. Pretty easy really. 25 bucks it cost though last year. I would provide the link here for you but I am lazy. sorry man


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Read the directions carefully. Although they want 3 copies, they may not look at more than 1. In addition, coming back into the U.s. we have had the canadian papers reviewed. Note - do not sign until in front of agent! as the directions say.

If you are flying , some canada airports allow pre - approval. Need to fax,etc to customs ahead of time.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Make sure you have 3 copies. Like mentioned don't sign your papers until infront of the agent.


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

3 copies? heck I only have one and I sign it before I get there and I have been going to canada almost 3 times a year for the last 3.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

pheasants said:


> 3 copies? heck I only have one and I sign it before I get there and I have been going to canada almost 3 times a year for the last 3.


It all depends on the mood of the people who are working that day i believe. Some trips i we hqave no trouble and on others it has taken us 3-4 hours to get through.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Also check with US customs before leaving the US. We traveled to Alaska last year on the AlCan highway and returning had a time at US customs in Montana. Agent there said we needed our US Gun Registration papers to bring them back into the country. He finally agreed to let us use the Canada gun forms as proof of registration.


----------



## ew1439 (Sep 22, 2008)

I've got the PAL but had to register the wifes shotgun when we crossed this year. I had one copy that was signed in front of the officer and then photocopies were made of that completed form. Cost us $25 and was at the North Portal Crossing. ew


----------



## wood_dog (Sep 27, 2010)

Easiest thing is to follow the directions and fill out 3 copies, sign them while at the border, and pay your fee. We had a really crabby gal last year that was looking for any minor reason to make our day miserable. The year before was a piece of cake getting through. Why risk losing an hour or more dinking around with it.

We have had our paperwork checked by Canadian officials at the border coming back into the US. Keep it all in order and make sure you have a good count of your birds.


----------

